# can't find



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Where to shut off, my computer automatically putting my email in any user blank. I am trying to join a group that calls for my short user name, and it won't let me delete the whole email. Can't type over it either. I can't find where to go to get that off.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure exactly what you are saying, could you clarify please. (whats 'any user blank'? in what program?


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

I am trying to put my short name in the user blank of a login to a certain group. My computer automatically puts in my email, so I can't get into it. It won't delete it either.

they call for your user name and then your password..


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

From what it seems like you are saying, it sounds like your browser is remembering form information. What browser are you using? Google "how to delete form information for (browser name)" and follow the directions.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

found it under tools...


----------

